# Full tank shot on request



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Here you go! My tank 2004-11-23


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

and some more pics I like


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Last


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Every time when I look at your fish and set up I think it is simply amazing.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks man.

I love the tank setup. Just amazing.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

cool!!!! verry nice pics


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thats a really nice setup


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Your set up is the nicest home piranha aquarium I have ever seen.
Very nice!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

damn everytime i see your tank i am speach less


----------



## idontknow (Jul 12, 2004)

i want my tank to look like that! your reds look very nice also. what size are they? and what size tank is that? thanks.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

very














nice tank


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

idontknow said:


> i want my tank to look like that! your reds look very nice also. what size are they? and what size tank is that? thanks.


 Thx all

Its a 100G tank with 9 rbs 7,5-10,5"


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

awesome!


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

nice tank setup


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

a little over crowded

but sweet as hell


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Death in # said:


> a little over crowded
> 
> but sweet as hell











Do they Crash into the glass alot ? Those are some Big fish in there also .
Great looking Tank though ...


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Death in # said:


> a little over crowded
> 
> but sweet as hell


 Yeah a little but I got them when they were like 1" over 2 years ago. 
And lost 0!
And they are realy calm , They attack my finger through the glass, and eat food when I hold it so I dont see any probs


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Eever since I saw the first pics, this has been my favorite tank on this board - and it only gets better


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

beautiful


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

thats one truly amazing setup you got there


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

good p's hope mine will look that good


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Thx all Im glad u like it

The funny thing is I make 50% waterchange every 1-2 weeks.
Total waterchange plus cleaning 1 time a year and thats it.

I think alot of people do to much cleaning and moving plants and stuff....


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)




----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

AWESOME


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice!!!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

awsome tank love the live plants


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

beautiful setup...WOW..


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

one of the nicest tanks around here









byebye


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

you have a very nice looking tank with a lot of cool additions in it









I like planted tanks & the sand looks REALLY nice..well sh*t, I think the driftwood looks awesome too. you have an all around very nice looking tank, man! thanks for sharing a full tank sh*t









it is clear that you put a lot of time into your tank...great work









oh yea...nice piranha too


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Your tank is really awsome







and these Rbp`s, WOW!


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

ROCK ON!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i love how you keep your tank algea free. Mind sharing your secret?


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> i love how you keep your tank algea free. Mind sharing your secret?


Have alot of live plants that take the nutrition in the water so the alge have less :nod:

And have the right light!

2 much = green alge
2 little = brown alge
And have a powerhead that pupm in air in the tank will give u threadalge.

And a big NO NO to sunlight!

ps
English is not my first language so sorry for my spelling.
ds


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Stugge said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > i love how you keep your tank algea free. Mind sharing your secret?
> ...


 Good Tips man!
Thanks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Stugge said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > i love how you keep your tank algea free. Mind sharing your secret?
> ...










your english is fine
and great info


----------

